# You know you're a dog person when...



## agriffin (Feb 10, 2011)

You ask your dog why on earth he's lying on the floor and not on the couch beside you...


add yours...


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2011)

you put up with a dog who crys when he realizes he hasn't seen you in 10 minutes then begins to search the house frantically moving from room to room until he is actually running and whimpering.

my pug is a mamma's boy cry baby! i have watched him search for me for so long it grew sad instead of funny... he never looks up though, i was on the bed.  :roll: 


he also sits against the bathroom door while i am in the tub. not in front of it, but lieing against it so that he can feel the door if i try to open it.  :shock:


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 11, 2011)

So sweet.
They're just furry people really.
And a lot nicer than a lot of people I know.


----------



## lavenderlori (Feb 11, 2011)

When your German Shepherd rides in the back seat of your brand new BMW.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2011)

After you make the bed with clean sheets and blankets, you tell the dog he can get on it.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 11, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> After you make the bed with clean sheets and blankets, you tell the dog he can get on it.



Hehe...yep


----------



## Chay (Feb 11, 2011)

My full grown pit still wants to be held like a baby even though he hangs off both sides of my lap.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 12, 2011)

When she looks so comfy on your pillow that you hate to ask her to move over.  I have spent too many nights on the edge of my bed because puppy-butt has herself wedged in between my husband and I.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

What a beautiful dog! Is she a chocolate lab?




			
				Chay said:
			
		

> My full grown pit still wants to be held like a baby even though he hangs off both sides of my lap.



What has four legs and an arm?

A happy pit bull.


eta: just found the pit joke and had to share


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

... I arrived back from New Zealand yesterday and was miserable as I couldn't get my gorgeous Wilson from the kennel until 4 pm today.  

So today I did very little except make sure I was at the kennel well before opening time ... excited as to see my Wil.

Ghee I missed him!


----------



## kellyincville (Feb 13, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What a beautiful dog! Is she a chocolate lab?



Not mine but I'm guessing he/she is a weimaraner.  Beautiful dogs!  (and also my favorite owners in Best in Show if anyone has seen that movie- hilarious!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

It takes you an hour trying to get all of your 5 German Shepherd Dogs (all rescue dogs) in your Christmas photo.   Not enough to get them all sitting still, they have to have to be sitting and not licking something embarrassing.  After an hour you finally get the shot only to find out that the dogs look perfect.  And you have a supid look on your face and your eyes are closed.  You know you love your dogs when you send out the photo anyway in your Christmas cards; just because the dogs look good.


----------



## Deda (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm guessing I'm not a dog person.  

My Chessie, Noah had severe separation anxiety when our baby left for university.  He followed me around like, well like a lost pup.  He even insisted on sleeping on a cushion next to my side of the bed.  That's as far as I'd go.  I gag and sputter when even THINK of him getting on my bed.

I thought I'd nearly die when I realized I'd have to endure 2 hours in the car with him last time we went to the beach house and there was no one to leave him home with.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkmDEfeyQiY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkmDEfeyQiY[/ame]

This is Noah at the beach house last September.



Noah by Deda Notions, on Flickr




Noah and Kevin by Deda Notions, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Deda not a dog person?  How can you not be a dog person with that whiskery face looking at you?  Love the jumping cat gif though.  Nice touch!


----------



## krissy (Feb 15, 2011)

today i let my totally indoor pug outside to play. he made a beeline for the 3 foot pile of leaves and decided it was the best invention since balls!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 15, 2011)

.....when you call home (knowing the only one there is the dog) and wonder why she doesn't answer the phone!


----------



## JackiK (Mar 1, 2011)

rubyslippers, is that a yorkie?  I have two.  Will try to post some photos tomorrow.  I'm too tired to deal with it tonight.

Yours sure is a cutie!


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 1, 2011)

When your phone, ipad and computer screen savers are pics of your dogs. 

I tried to upload a pic of my dogs for my avatar but ending up resizing it so small and totally ruined it....


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a dog person, a cat person, a guinea pig person, a fish person, a bird person....I'm an all round animal person.


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 2, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> rubyslippers, is that a yorkie?  I have two.  Will try to post some photos tomorrow.  I'm too tired to deal with it tonight.
> 
> Yours sure is a cutie!




Nope....she's a cairn/westie mix.  She was a real challenge at first (most definitely the cairn in her) but she is the sweetest, most sociable little dog I've ever owned.  Now 10 years old.  (My last dog which was a cairn lived 14 years so I think of that often and look at my little Cassie and feel like I'm grieving that she'll probably only be with us 4 or 5 more years   :cry: )  





I love yorkies....will probably have one someday. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

